# Firma Profi Blinker!?!



## DeHeld (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe die SuFu benutzt aber nix gefunden.

Sind die Produkte der Firma Profi Blinker was?

Mono Schnur, die Wirbel, Köder, Jighaken etc......!
Preise sind sogar günstiger als Konkurenz!?!

Ich frages das deshalb, weil man sonst nirgends im Forum was findet....!


----------



## Kark (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Die Köder von Profiblinker sind auf jeden Fall top. Manchmal lässt die Qualität verpackungsbedingt zwar etwas zu wünschen übrig aber darüber kann ich meist hinwegsehen.
Der Attractor in der Größe I ist einer meiner besten Gummifische.


----------



## jkc (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Hi, grundsätzlich halte ich die Firma für Brauchbar, wobei ich jetzt den Eindruck habe, dass die Sachen (vor allem Köder) relativ teuer sind...


Grüße JK


----------



## Rotauge (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Profi-Blinker ist zwar etwas teurer, aber von der Qualität sehr gut.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich habe einige Blinker verschiedener Größe und manche sind so scharfkantig, dass man damit eine 19er PowerPro durchsäbeln kann.
Abgesehen davon hat mir ein Mitarbeiter oder Pressesprecher oder was auch immer der war, der vor zwei oder drei Jahren in Straubing auf einer Messe war, gesagt das ich "mir halt eine g'scheite Rute kaufen soll und nicht mit dem Glump zum Fischen gehen soll", weil dann kann man die Blinker auch sauber werfen. Die Antwort habe ich bekommen nachdem ich gefragt habe ob das Absicht ist das die Blinker zwar sehr gut laufen, aber sich schlecht werfen lassen (schlecht im Sinne von "nicht so weit").
Mir sind die Teile ehrlich gesagt auch zu teuer für das was man bekommt.


----------



## m-spec (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Die Antwort habe ich bekommen nachdem ich gefragt habe ob das Absicht ist das die Blinker zwar sehr gut laufen, aber sich schlecht werfen lassen (schlecht im Sinne von "nicht so weit").



Da hat der gute Mann die VHS/DVD wohl nicht geguckt:

So wie ich das noch zusammenbekomme war der Spruch:

Was wollen Sie? Weit werfen oder fangen?

Die Artikel haben mir jedenfalls zu meiner Spinnfischerzeit ein paar schöne Fänge gebracht und das Preis-/Leistungsrahmen paßte. Allerdings waren mir die Prolex Spinner immer zu schwer für den Einsatz im Stillwasser. Da hatten Mepps und Co. immer die Nase vorne.


----------



## canis777 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

http://profiblinker.com/profi-blinker-c-645.html?simplyID=a573a8c55e7ba172d8b6444ca292becc

Hier kannst du dir das komplette Program anschauen.


----------



## angelpfeife (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Auf nen Attractor hab ich meinen bisher größten Hecht gefangen. Auch sonst scheint das Gummizeug recht brauchbar zu sein. 
Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Wenn du aufmunterung brauchst, schau dir deren DVDs an. Sind einfach nur lächerlich:q:q


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



m-spec schrieb:


> Da hat der gute Mann die VHS/DVD wohl nicht geguckt:
> 
> So wie ich das noch zusammenbekomme war der Spruch:
> 
> Was wollen Sie? Weit werfen oder fangen?


Das musste ich mir vor Jahren mal in Spanien anhören. Auf meine Antwort: "Beides.. so wie bei den Effzett halt" bekam ich dann als Reaktion ein grummelndes "Wir bauen aber keine Effzett* und dann sind sie gegangen. 

@angelpfeife
Ich hab die in Spanien mal live gesehen. Das reicht mir mir die nächsten 8 Leben.


----------



## Kotzi (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

So schlimm?
Kann man sich ein Video von denen irgendwo im Inet mal anschauen um einen Eindruck zu kriegen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClAy0Ac2ZDU Andere habe ich nicht gefunden.

Und zu dem Video von wegen "Ist egal ob Mono oder Geflochtene!". Sollte jemand der Ansicht sein das es wirklich egal ist, der darf sich gerne bei mir melden. Dann machen wir mal einen realistischen Vergleich zwischen Mono und Geflochtener. Und zwar mit einem Blinker in der Hand der mit einem ST-41 bestückt ist und dann - wie Gerhard Polt so schön sagt - "schaun ma mal..".


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Hallo DeHeld, 
es wurde hier schon häufig darüber diskutiert: 
Hier mal die ersten 5 Threads die ich gefunden habe... gibt sicherlich noch viele andere.... 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=8252
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=27121
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=57775
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74434
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141893


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Kann nur zu deren Blinkern 'was sagen , ...habe mir vor Jahren welche geholt, aber bisjetzt wenig gefischt .

Es hat mir total gestunken , das ich die alle ersteinmal sorgfältig entgraten mußte , das sie sonst im Drill garantiert irgenwann die Schnur durchtrennt hätten .

Die kleineren Modelle geraten mir zu schnell in's Drehen ,..... für mich muß ein guter Blinker auch bei variablen Einholgeschwindigkeiten zuverlässig laufen !

Außerdem sind sie mir generell zu leicht , da ich meistens tiefere Gewässer befische , in denen sich die Hechte viel in mehreren Metern Tiefe aufhalten , ......von mangelnder Wurfweite ganz zu schweigen .

Ich muß zugeben , das ich mich von deren DVD's zum Kauf verführt haben lasse !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lenger06 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Einiges ist zwar ganz brauchbar.

Für mich sind die Jungs von Profi Blinker eher Comedians!!!|bla: Die DVDs sind echt zum Brüllen.
Das Schlimme ist nur die meinen das ernst!!!!|kopfkrat

Frohes Fest

Phil


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Nachdem die Zwei dafür gesorgt haben,dass an der Siegmündung nun
eine Angelverbotszone ist, kann deren Material so gut sein wie es will,ich
werde nichts mehr von dieser Marke kaufen!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=169216&page=2

Taxidermist


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nachdem die Zwei dafür gesorgt haben,dass an der Siegmündung nun
> eine Angelverbotszone ist, kann deren Material so gut sein wie es will,ich
> werde nichts mehr von dieser Marke kaufen!


----------



## Kark (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Ich kann die beiden zwar auch nicht leiden, tut aber nichts zur Sache, dass der Attractor für mich einer der besten Gummifische ist.
Ich werde mit Sicherheit nicht irgendwelche guten Köder boykottieren weil die Erfinder nicht auf meiner Wellenlänge funken!
Da sollte man m. M. nach klar differenzieren.


----------



## lüdenscheider71 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

hallo,

ich habe mit den wirbeln von profiblinker sehr schlechte erfahrungen gemacht...aus einer packung sind mir 3 stück nach hängern durchgerissen...obwohl sie laut packungsaufdruck eine erheblich höhere tragkraft haben sollten als mein vorfach...ich fragte mich,ob ich da ne "montags-charge" erwischt haben könnte,und hab die jungs von profiblinker kontaktiert...ergebnis: nicht,"oh das ist aber schade,dass sie für ca 30 euro kunstköder versenkt haben",auch nicht..."wir schicken ihnen als ansporn zum kauf unserer produkte mal eine kleine auswahl zu"...nein,man hat mir erklärt,dass die tragkraft auf der verpackung ,die bei tests höchste war,die erzielt wurde...d.h. wenn da 12kg draufsteht,könnten 99 von 100 wesentlich weniger halten,aber 1 hat bei tests eben die 12 kg erzielt...habe ihn dann gefragt,ob das normal wäre? bei uns in der firma steht auf dem hallenkran 10 tonnen drauf...die sollte er dann ja auch stemmen können,und nicht bei 6 tonnen last runter knallen....laut profiblinker wäre das was ganz anderes...finger weg von den wirbeln,auch wenn sie noch so doll sein sollen...

gruß


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



> Da sollte man m. M. nach klar differenzieren.



Und genau deshalb, sehen diese zwei geltungssüchtigen und auch wohl
skrupellosen C&R Kasperl, von mir keinen Euro mehr!
Schließlich haben sie nicht nur dem Image der Angler geschadet,sondern 
auch ganz konkret durch ihr Verhalten, erhebliche Nachteile für andere (ihre Kunden?),meiner Ansicht nach bewusst, in Kauf genommen.
Ansonsten hätten sie ihre Köder auch ganz legal, beispielsweise an Norwegischen Lachsen,testen können.

Taxidermist

P.S.:So würde ich von Bin Laden keinen Raketenwerfer kaufen, auch wenn der noch so gut ist!


----------



## Bobster (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Einiges ist zwar ganz brauchbar.
> 
> Für mich sind die Jungs von Profi Blinker eher Comedians!!!|bla: Die DVDs sind echt zum Brüllen.
> Das Schlimme ist nur die meinen das ernst!!!!|kopfkrat
> Phil


 
Sehe ich auch so !
Hin- und wieder hole ich mir mal 'nen A-traktor,
aber sonst |kopfkrat

Unbestritten für mich ist aber der geniale Unterhaltungswert
der ProfiBlinker DVD's, mit solchen schon in den deutschen
Sprachgebrauch übergegangenen Redewendungen wie:
Wackelt nix-beisst nix !
oder z.B.
Die Schnur muß nass sein !

Einfach nur zum abbrüllen die Filme :q

Wer das alles ernst nimmt ist selber schuld 


Die *Sigfried & Roy *des deutschen Angelns :q


----------



## e!k (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Jo ich sehe es auch so...die Filme sind absolut lächerlich 
Außerdem kommen die beiden sehr sehr arrogant rüber. 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich nach Möglichkeit nicht versuche Sachen von denen zu kaufen. Die Attraktoren sind meines Erachtens ungefähr mit einem Kopyto gleichtzusetzen und von daher fische ich lieber die. Man muss ja nicht denen Leuten das Geld "in den Rachen schmeissen" die man aufgrund ihrer (nennen wir es mal so) "Marketingstrategie" nicht besonder gut aufs Fell gucken kann. 

Muss aber jeder selber wissen. Ausprobiert hab ich die Teile von denen auch schon und fangen tun sie. Das Rad neu erfunden haben sie aber damit sicher nicht. Im Grund genommen ist der Attractor der simpelste Gummifisch mit Schaufenschwanz, den man sich vorstellen kann  

Gruß Jan


----------



## zorra (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Die *Sigfried & Roy *des deutschen Angelns :q[/QUOTE]
Dann mach den Sack mal auf da gehen noch ein paar mehr rein.:q
gr.zorra


----------



## Kark (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Klar ist es ein simpler Gummifisch. Jedoch muss man auch bedenken, das zu der Zeit als die Teile auf den Markt kamen die Auswahl an Gummi in Deutschland noch relativ überschuabar war. Der Attractor ist ein Klassiker.
Mit einem Kopyto kan man ihn nicht ganz vergleichen bzw. dann sind 90% aller Gummifische nahezu gleich da sie vom Prinzip her das selbe Laufverhalten aufweisen.

Grüße


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Die Geschichte mit der Siegmündung war für mich auch ein Grund bei den PB nicht mehr ins Regal zu greifen.

Nun hab ich es aber doch mal wieder getan und mit die Monoschnur von denen als Winterleine besorgt. Die Schnur ist echt gut und der Preis passt.

Die Blinker sind mit Ihrem leichten Gewicht genau das richtige für unsere Gewässer, wobei wir hier eigentlich nur noch mit Gummis fischen, weil diese halt beides können- im Gegensatz zum PB-Blech weit fliegen und langsam absinken.

Die Gummis (Attractor) werden in den Staaten unter dem Lable LuckyEAngler verkauft und kosten da 1,99$ die Tüte! Klar das ich da erstmal kräftig zugelangt habe. 
(Nicht bestellt sondern persönlich im BassPro Fort Myers zugeschlagen )

Die Gummis finde ich nämlich klasse, langlebig und ein schön ausgewogener Lauf.


----------



## gründler (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Moin

Gibt es sonst noch gummis wo der Schwanzteller extra angeklebt wurde,und wieviel Gummis kann man per feuerzeug reparieren kleben.......

Ich kenne nicht viele Gummis die diese eigenschaften haben,sprich die meisten wenn nicht sogar fast alle gummis sind in eins gegossen und sind auch nicht mit feuer klebbar,daher sind die gummis von PB schon etwas besonderes.Und laufen tun sie wirklich gut,und fangen auch ihre fische. 

Was die Herren sonst so treiben,ist mir egal jeder hat seine Schäfchen zu tragen,sollte ich nach Leuten urteilen dieses ihres Produkt(e) nicht zu kaufen weil die Privat....anders ticken..... dürfte ich kein Sensas kein Browning kein.....kaufen weil überall sitzen Schwarze Schafe.

|wavey:


----------



## Norgewahn (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Hallo Zusammen,
Ich wünsche Euch  frohe gesegnete Weihnachten.

Ich fische gerne in Norge mit Twister von Profi Blinker und zwar Turbo Tail.Die Köder sind sehr fängig.
Ich hätte eine Frage an die Profis wer fischt mit dem Riptor Gummifisch von der Firma, sind die empfehenswert? 
Gruß Norgewahn


----------



## Fr33 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



> Gibt es sonst noch gummis wo der Schwanzteller extra angeklebt wurde,und wieviel Gummis kann man per feuerzeug reparieren kleben.......


 
Das ist doch kein Vorteil ?! Der Schwanzteller reisst dardurch gerne mal ab. Und zwar genau an der Schweißnaht. 

Und ja, da Weichplastik nicht hitzebeständig ist, kann man sogut wie jeden GuFi durch punktuelles Erhitzen wieder flicken  Egal ob Salt Shaker, Fin S Shads, PB Attractoren, Kopytos usw....


----------



## gründler (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Moin

Nachteil reißt schneller ab,Vorteil läuft besser wie in eins gegossen (meine meinung).

So habe jetzt eben ne Sandra zerrissen und versucht mit feuerzeug wieder zusammen zu kleben fazit:geht nicht brennt nur schmilzt...... hält aber nicht mehr zusammen.

Mit nen Pb gummi geht das ohne Probleme,das meinte ich mit Vorteil,das das jeder anders sieht ist doch wohl klar.

Ist auch nur meine meinung und muss nicht wieder gespiegelt werden.

lg|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Hehe, mit dem Feuerzeug ist nur ne Notlösung. Lötkolben klappt besser 

Und das mit dem besser Laufen nehm ich nicht ab. Da hängt von der Stellung der Schwanzschaufel (winkel), Größe und vorallem der Dicke des Schwanzwurzelstiels ab. Ist der zu dick gegossen, wackelt da auch nix.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Sekundenkleber oder wegwerfen und einen neuen Gummifisch aufziehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hehe, mit dem Feuerzeug ist nur ne Notlösung. Lötkolben klappt besser
> 
> Und das mit dem besser Laufen nehm ich nicht ab. Da hängt von der Stellung der Schwanzschaufel (winkel), Größe und vorallem der Dicke des Schwanzwurzelstiels ab. Ist der zu dick gegossen, wackelt da auch nix.




Feuerzeug  geht mit etwas Übung genauso(nur so dicht halten dass der Gummi kein Feuer fängt) und man hat es dabei. Aber einen Lötkolben am Wasser?#t


Besser ist relativ. Kommt auf die gewünschte Aktion des Anglers an. Was dem einen gefällt muss dem anderen noch längst nicht passen.:m


----------



## gründler (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber einen Lötkolben am Wasser?#t


 
Ja nen Stromerzeuger muste als Spinnfischer schon dabei haben und min.1,2kw damit der Lötkolben auch heiß wird,oder schnell nach Hause fahren schnell zusammen löten und zurück zum Spot.


Kauf sich jeder was er will,halte jeder davon was er will.Ich fische Pb,ich fische Rapala,ich fische Penn........und alle haben vor und Nachteile,warum 90% der gummis brennen und sich nicht kleben lassen weiß ich nicht,ich weiß nur das PB gummis sich beim Angeln wunderbar reparieren lassen andere kannste abmachen und weghauen,Pb's kannste evtl.paar mal retten bei Ausrissen.....

Und nun bin ich hier raus,sonst wird mir noch Werbung unterstellt.

|wavey:


----------



## DeHeld (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Hmmmmm... die Jungs polarisieren ja heftig...

Ich hab mir die Tage die DVD WackeltnixBn angeschaut!

Hab mich teilweise tot gelacht wegen den Kommentaren, war aber auch interessant wie die Jungs fischen.

Und ja, die Videos motivieren schon zum kauf  (habs noch nicht getan!)

Erinnert mich schon ein wenig an die Flying Lure Werbung, die hat es mir damals auch angetan.

Deswegen wollte ich mich hier ein wenig schlau machen, wie die Qualität der Ware ist.

Was mich z.B. wundert ist wegen der Schnur, Wirbel und Zubehör, deren Angaben.

Die müssen auch zukaufen und die werden wie jeder andere Hersteller zu nem Chinesen in Shangsen fahren und sich dort vor Ort eindecken.

Dann kann ich ja beruhigt weiter Spro, Balzer und Gamakatsu Wirbel und Gedöhns kaufen.


Schöne Tage und nen Guten Rutsch


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Die beste Ansage auf der letzten DVD von Onkel Brille war ja: "No-Action Shads sind Mist":q
Ich hatte am Bodden mal innerhalb einer Stunde 3 Hechte auf Attractor. Bei allen Dreien ist anschließend der Schwanz abgefallen. (Bei den Gummis)
Seitdem nur noch Kopytos und Salt-Shaker. Fangen genauso, sind günstiger und halten mehrere Hechte aus 
Ich muß allerdings sagen, daß ich die Blinker gar nicht mal so schlecht finde. Haben wir schon gut drauf gefangen. #6

Noch schöne Feiertage |wavey:


----------



## DeHecht (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Hallo Leute!


Die "Wackelt nix, beisst nix" DVD hätts ja fast in die Top10
geschafft........

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Doppelkopfmontage???


----------



## Steinbuttt (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Zugegeben, die Gummiköder der Firma PROFI BLINKER fangen oft wirklich gut. Vor allem mit dem Turbo Tail in perlmutt/weiß habe ich schon richtig gut Zander überlisten können. Noch bessere Ergebnisse lieferte mir der Attractor in 5cm in karauschenbeige, der oft dann noch fing, wenn alle anderen Köder bereits versagt haben.
Der blaue Attractor mit orangenem Schwanz, hat sehr gut in Norwegen gefangen, vor allem Seelachs und Pollack.
Vor allem im Sommer, wenn die Raubfische auf lebhafte Köder stehen, setze ich sehr gern diese beiden PROFI-BLINKER Gummiköder neben Kopyto, Sandra, usw. ein.

Die beiden Herren aber, die hinter dieser Firma stehen und die man auf deren Videos bewundern kann (ich hatte mir davon mal einige bei einem Kumpel ausgeliehen) sind nach meinem Empfinden an Unsympatie kaum zu überbieten.
Es gibt ja wirklich eine Menge Leute, die man so in Angelzeitschriften oder -videos bewundern kann, aber diese beiden sind für mich die mit Abstand unsympatischsten.

Aber wie gesagt, deren Gummis fangen, zu dem Rest, was die so anbieten kann ich nichts sagen, da ich davon noch nichts verwendet habe.

Und noch vor einigen Jahren war es tatsächlich so, daß wenn man hochwertige, gute Gummiköder benutzen wollte, man kaum um die der Firma PROFI BLINKER herumkam. Heute jedoch gibts ja viele Alternativen/Gummiköder von anderen Firmen die genauso gut oder gar besser laufen/fangen und die sogar preiswerter sind.
Ich selbst greife noch immer regelmäßig zu einem PROFI BLINKER Gummi, da ich ihnen doch so einige tolle Fänge zu verdanken habe und deswegen auch Vertauen zu den Ködern habe und wir Angler wissen ja, wie wichtig das Vertrauen zu unserem Köder ist!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## tommator (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Die DVDs polarisieren sicher sehr. Ich jedenfalls find sie super. Auf den ersten Teilen ist auch einiges erklärt was sonst auf keiner DVD ist. Z.B. wie man ein Stahlvorfach baut etc.. Klingt vielleicht doof aber es gibt Leute die das nicht können. 
Auch wie man die Bisse erkennt indem man die Schnur durch die Finger laufen lässt wird gut rüber gebracht und hat mir schon ettliche Fische gebracht.
Die Gummis sind auch nicht verkehrt. Der Turbotail ist auf Zander immer noch ne Bank. Am besten find ich aber die neuen Karabiner. Top Qualität und preiswert - zumindest die xxx Versionen.

Find aber auch nicht alles toll was die so erzählen. Die Lobdudelei auf Monoschnur beim Spinfischen ist kompletter Unsinn. Das haben die früher auch mal anders erzählt.


----------



## volkerm (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Hallo,

die Lobdudelei für Mono beim Spinnfischen ist alles andere als Blödsinn.
Aber- bleibt ruhig bei der Geflecht- Fraktion.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## canis777 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Ich fische die PB Attractor + Turbotail schon seit Jahren und immer mit sehr gutem Erfolg. Ich fische auch Kopytos, Miss Shad und andere Köder, muss aber gestehen meine besten Fische hatte ich auf PB Köder. Auch die neuen Riptor und Zandertail sind sehr fängig und erheblich preiswerter als die Attractor.
Die PB Mono fische ich schon seid ca. 20 Jahren und da sie immer wieder verbessert wurde, ist sie für mich eine der besten Monos am Markt und unschlagbar preiswert.
Eine absolut ehrliche Schnur.
Die Blinker laufen Spitze und haben mir schon viele Hecht an den Haken gebracht und sie bleiben silber.
Alles in allem die Produkte sind gut, ich hatte jedenfalls noch keines was mich enttäuscht hat.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



volkerma schrieb:


> die Lobdudelei für Mono beim Spinnfischen ist alles andere als Blödsinn.
> Aber- bleibt ruhig bei der Geflecht- Fraktion.


Welche Vorteile hat denn Mono beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander und Waller?

@tommator
Ist ja kein Problem wenn jemand nicht weiß wie man ein Stahlvorfach baut. Nur finde ich es teilweise lächerlich das sowas verkauft wird obwohl es dazu etliche Anleitungen im Internet gibt. Und das mit dem "Schnur durch die Finger laufen lassen" ist Geschmackssache. Bei mir erfolgt die Bisserkennung über den Blank; dazu brauch ich die Schnur nicht zwischen den Fingern laufen zu lassen.


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile hat denn Mono beim Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander und Waller?
> 
> @tommator
> Ist ja kein Problem wenn jemand nicht weiß wie man ein Stahlvorfach baut. Nur finde ich es teilweise lächerlich das sowas verkauft wird obwohl es dazu etliche Anleitungen im Internet gibt. Und das mit dem "Schnur durch die Finger laufen lassen" ist Geschmackssache. Bei mir erfolgt die Bisserkennung über den Blank; dazu brauch ich die Schnur nicht zwischen den Fingern laufen zu lassen.


 


Die DVDs auf denen das erklärt ist sind uralt. Da wars noch nicht so mit Internet.

Ich fange jedenfalls besser seitdem ich den direkten Schnurkontakt habe. Ich habe schon Bisse verwertet da kommt am Blank rein gar nichts an.


----------



## canis777 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



tommator schrieb:


> Die DVDs auf denen das erklärt ist sind uralt. Da wars noch nicht so mit Internet.
> 
> Ich fange jedenfalls besser seitdem ich den direkten Schnurkontakt habe. Ich habe schon Bisse verwertet da kommt am Blank rein gar nichts an.




Stimmt, dann noch einen kleinen Angst-Drilling und man fängt viel mehr.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



tommator schrieb:


> Die DVDs auf denen das erklärt ist sind uralt. Da wars noch nicht so mit Internet.


Als ich angefangen hab zu angeln hat mir mein Dad gezeigt wie man ein Stahlvorfach baut. Und dann nochmal der im Angelgeschäft wo ich das ganze Kleinzeug gekauft hab.



> Ich fange jedenfalls besser seitdem ich den direkten Schnurkontakt habe. Ich habe schon Bisse verwertet da kommt am Blank rein gar nichts an.


Na dann mach das doch weiterhin wenn Du mit der Methode zufrieden bist. Ich hab die Schnur gestrafft und den Finger auf dem Blank und spüre da auch den Schwanz des Kopytos wackeln.


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Na dann mach das doch weiterhin wenn Du mit der Methode zufrieden bist. Ich hab die Schnur gestrafft und den Finger auf dem Blank und spüre da auch den Schwanz des Kopytos wackeln.


 

Hab das früher auch so gemacht aber dann umgestellt.

In der Absinkphase ist mir das zu ungenau. Außerdem hält man dabei den Blank immer etwas hoch und da fehlt dann wieder ein Stück beim Anhieb.

Wenns bei Dir noch funktioniert isses ja in Ordnung.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Ebend. Jeder wie er meint. Das mit dem "Schnur durch die Finger laufen lassen" ist aber keine Erfindung von den PB-Leuten. Ich hab als Kind schon Angler gesehen die so gefischt haben.


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Sagt ja auch keiner. Aber auf den DVDs isses gut erklärt.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Gibt es von denen eigentlich inzwischen einen gute neue Rute?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Nein. Gibt es denn eine gute alte Rute von denen? *duck&run*


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nein. Gibt es denn eine gute alte Rute von denen? *duck&run*


 

Wenns darauf ne Antwort gibt ist das Thema hinüber.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Zu ihrer Zeit ist die Blechpeitsche eine sehr gute Rute gewesen.


----------



## BSZocher (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



tommator schrieb:


> .... da kommt am Blank rein gar nichts an.



...wenn es eine von den "guten alten Ruten" von PB ist, dann muss man die Schnur in der Hand haben, sonst merkt man wirklich nix...

....und ganz wichtig:
RÜCKWÄRTSKURBELN im Drill!!!!!!!
Hat in den Videos eher was von Bewegungslegasthenie...


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Zu ihrer Zeit ist die Blechpeitsche eine sehr gute Rute gewesen.


 

Ist immer noch Top. Aber nicht mehr lieferbar und deshalb auch nix zum Thema.

Sonst streiten sich wieder die BP Hasser mit den Liebhabern.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Deshalb hatte ich nach einem neuen Modell gefragt, womit ich nicht die Twisterpeitsche meine.


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Deshalb hatte ich nach einem neuen Modell gefragt, womit ich nicht die Twisterpeitsche meine.


 

Nur die Skyblade Adrenalin von Stollenwerk. Blank ist eh besser als der von der BP.

Direkt von Profi Blinker gibt es keinen Nachfolger und wird es auch nicht geben.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



tommator schrieb:


> Direkt von Profi Blinker gibt es keinen Nachfolger und wird es auch nicht geben.



Woher kommt die Information, dass es keine Rute mehr geben wird?


----------



## tommator (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Woher kommt die Information, dass es keine Rute mehr geben wird?


 
Von Lorkowski selbst. 

Dürfte aber auch schwer werden jetzt nochmal so einen Kracher zu bringen. Da gibt es jetzt einfach zu viele gute Ruten auf dem Markt. 

Aber ne 100%ige Alternative hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## mike_w (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Ich finde die Produkte von PB klasse. Drillinge die scharf sind, Haken, die sich nicht einfach so aufbiegen, Gummies die Fangen.

Dazu hat kaum ein anderer soviel für C&R in Deutschland getan, in einer Zeit, als fast jeder alles abknüppelte. 

Zusätzlich stehen die Jungs im Verdacht, in den siebziger Jahren den Waller und später auch den Zander in Spanien heimisch gemacht zu haben, wovon heute tausende Angler profitieren. Ich meine auch, irgendwo gehört zu haben, dass ähnliche Projekte mit Muskies gelaufen sind, wozu mir aber detaillierte Infos fehlen.

Ich habe sehr viel Respekt vor deren Fängen und Leistung.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Du redest von 2 versch. Perioden.

Früher, und da gebe ich dir recht, haben Sie noch was für den Angelsport und dessen nachhaltige Sicht in D getan. Die allerersten Videos von denen als es noch um den Rhein rund um Köln ging waren echt gut.

Aber mit dem Erfolg wurden die zu gierig und man sah von DVD zu DVD wie eine Gradwanderung vom Aufklärer zum Umsatzmogul stattfand. Dass die DVD auch schon früher einen Werbecharakter hatten ist bekannt - aber so schlimm wie die neueren wars nicht.

Die haben gute Produkte auf dem Markt - aber die Konkurrenz schläft nicht und hat auf einigen Sektoren PB den Schneid abgekauft. Die Jungs haben sich zu lange auf den Lohrbeeren von damals ausgeruht und schreien nun am lautesten wenn Ihnen jmd mit neuem Kram zu nahe kommt.


----------



## Moritz96 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Die Attractor der größe C eignen sich, perfekt zum Barschangeln in der Farbe Perlbraun sind mit rotem Schaufelschwanz


----------



## ayron (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Firma Profi Blinker!?!*

Joa die größe ist super.....aber der preis.....heute im bode .....ca 64 cent....Kopytos der größe 5cm 45cent.....naja....aber deren zandershads find ich ganz gut


----------

